

Canada to tax Bitcoin transactions - niggler
http://rt.com/business/bitcoins-currency-taxable-canada-496/

======
gamblor956
The U.S., U.K., and most EU member states already tax Bitcoin transactions
under their respective foreign currency laws (or alternatively, under their
capital gains laws).

------
mikhailfranco
Not really transactions, just incomes and gains, as you would expect. No news
here.

